# Best prices on bianchi frames?



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in Canada and am thinking about building an Oltre. The local prices on an Oltre frame is $5500 cdn. Competitive Cyclist lists the Oltre at $4999... Does anyone know of a better price for an Oltre frame? What about buying from Europe?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Most manufacturers are pretty strict on their pricing, so you probobly won't find too much of a diff.
Try google. I've never seen more than a hundred bucks difference.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, you may have to buy a complete bike and sell the components.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Ebay and CL have a had a few pop up now and then from American sellers if you want one used....the only other discount is to get sponsored


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

For some reason it's cheaper to get Bianchi's in Sweden. Here's an example: Jibo. I can also recommend you to contact: Bikes 4 your passion.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

The private equity firm that owns Bianchi and many other brands is located in Sweden I believe which could account for the cheaper import price.


----------

